

First mammal observed to be regenerating lost tissue - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/african-spiny-mice-can-regrow-lost-skin-1.11488

======
ananyob
Reference: Seifert, A. W. et al. Nature 489, 561–565 (2012). Abstract:
<http://dx.doi.org/10.1038/nature11499>

------
ananyob
From the source: Jeremy Brockes, who studies limb regeneration in newts at
University College London, agrees that it should be possible to use this work
to improve wound healing in people. “The genomic resources are so powerful now
that one could easily identify some aspect of regeneration in mice that could
be helpful for human health,” he says.

